# "The Rodfather" grand opening Hampton VA



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Come on over to Capt Ray's new tackle shop, "The Rodfather". Grand opening tomorrow, Sat May 4th. I'll be there until around 4:00 helping to promote Ray's new shop. He is carrying the Cast Pro Series rods and s running a grand opening sale!

Hope to see you guys tomorrow.

Tommy


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice shop, Capt. Ray and crew did a nice job putting the place together. They had all the Cast Pro rods and blanks, and a bunch of built RS1509s. Nice folks and it was nice meeting you Tommy.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am sorry I could not have been there. I am thrilled to hear that Ray is back in the business.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

The prices in the shop are incredible as well! You would be hard pressed to find any shop in the area with lower prices and a friendlier staff! I cant believe how inexpensive his 1509's are. The CCP rods are great too. They truly are a full service shop. If you want a custom rod ask for Andrew. He will get you what you need for a very fair price!

Hopefully they will have a few CTS blanks in stock soon too!


----------

